
Facebook is using billions of Instagram images to train AI algorithms - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/2/17311808/facebook-instagram-ai-training-hashtag-images
======
vinniejames
Google is using search queries to target ads!

------
kankroc
In other news: water is wet.

